# Form?



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

What do you think about this hm males form I was looking to buy him ( never heard of this guy before though) and wanted some serrious oppinions pro/ cons and good form for a female to have to cross him too. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1348994402

Also had this guy in mind 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1348678213

Just needing a nice male to cross out to mostly to make sure the form is solid. Cant find any decent yellow males latley...


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

The darker one has a seller with a 0 feedback rating, and has a stunted front ray on his dorsal, probably got some DT in him. Both fish have a little bit long anal fins, and the one on the lighter one kind of points like an asymmetrical plakat. Love thier body form though.

They both look pretty nice, i'm not too up on how the genetics work when breeding for form so i can't really comment on that, nor do i know the HM form enough to know for sure if any of those are disqualifying faults.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you I just hope I can muster up the courage to decide before the second one times out. And yeah I dont like buying with 0 reviews ...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Did I read somewhere that the "pineapple" scalage is not preferred by many judges? Personally, I like it.

I agree. Good body form, especially the lighter one's good topline..


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Which one would you pick Hallyx of the two? and I like pinnaples I do hope judges like them 

Thanks for the opinnions


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I like #2 better than #1 but you will need to play your cards right with the female because he anal is long. 

The first has too many rays starting to curl for my taste. There's some on his dorsal and his ventrals too which tells me that is very likely this boy will not be able to hold his finnage in a couple of months. 

The second one has thicker webbing and a nice strong spine that kicks that caudal up and high.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay I put a bid one the second male 
in 13 hrs he will be mine... I am so super nervous never worked with a transhipper before


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with vilmarisv and VOG. The second one also has better fin alignment and the anal is less apparently too long.

I'd love that pineapple as a pet. What great character.

And thanks for the tips v and V. You're helping to educate my eye.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet thanks you guys  Still need a second opinnion until I am better at determining quality


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I too prefer the second male. Actually, I hadn't noticed the anal being long probably because it isn't very long. I've seen some males win at shows when they have an anal that is a little long as long as the rest of the betta is good. This one IMO is.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I feel better about getting him. He is mine now contacted the seller havent heard back yet, hopefully he will get here in one piece.


----------

